# crypt spathe meltdown



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

This is my first attempt in growing crypts in soil and emerged. So far I am pleased with my attempt. My one crypt began putting out a spathe in early February. I have a grow light - 27 watts- over the small greenhouse container. The first spathe melted, and a new one formed, but this one after a week has begun to melt, and this morning I see a new spathe forming. I am wondering if the container is getting too hot from the light and this in return is causing my spathe to melt. Any comments are greatly appreciated.
wilma


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know much about growing crypts emersed, but from what I've read I think it may very well be the heat. Is there a way you can raise the light, or maybe put some vent holes in the top of the container and get some air flow through it (and then you'd have to mist the crypts often I guess) ?

-Dave


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, I can raise the light up higher and I did this last night, as this spathe had a complete meltdown. I also noticed I have another spathe appearing. Hope this one makes it.
wilma


----------

